# Native Breeds



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

How many of us have 'native breed' horses? I don't mean the ones bred for the 'show ring'. I mean basic, realtively untoched recognised native breeds like the Exmoor, Dartmoor, Clydesdale, Shire, Shetland, Highland Pony, Belgian, Percherons, Lippizaner etc. Would love to hear about them and more types of native breeds.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Bluebell Clysdales and Shires are British breeds but they are not native as they are a 'man made breed' the british native ponies are Shetlands, Dartmoors, Exmoors, Eriscays, New forests, Highlands, Welsh mountain ponies, Fells, Dales, if you count the Irish ones then you have Kerry bogs and Connemaras. I have 10 cheeky beautiful shetlands that are true to type and are shown inhand.


----------



## PinkPonies (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm lucky enough to own a fell pony, who's currently out on loan to my friend. Despite being a proper native pony in lots of ways he has always lived in relative comfort with a nice warm stable to retreat to if it gets cold, so I'm not sure if he counts as a "proper" native pony.
He is however 100% rock solid and dependable, with a wicked streak. He's far to clever for his own good like most natives and will take the mickey if you're not careful! I did a lot of endurance with him last year, he won the high distance native trophy in my local group. His great love though is hunting and cross country, but is currently living the life of riley being hacked out by my friend. 
Here he is:


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

My yard has four Eriskays (of which there are only about 500 in the world, they'r very rare now), five Highlands, a New Forest, two Welsh Mountain ponies, a Connemara and a Shetland. On top of that they have 'foreign natives' including two Haflingers. Go natives (although I do love my TB )


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Does a "Bashkir" Curly count as a native breed? Their origin is still unknown. I own one now, and have owned multiple others in the past.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mercy (Nov 24, 2012)

In my area, mustangs are really popular as the 'native' breed. One of my goals for the future is to get a wild mustang yearling and successfully train it, enter it in a show, and get a first place ribbon!


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

rbarlo32 said:


> Bluebell Clysdales and Shires are British breeds but they are not native as they are a 'man made breed' the british native ponies are Shetlands, Dartmoors, Exmoors, Eriscays, New forests, Highlands, Welsh mountain ponies, Fells, Dales, if you count the Irish ones then you have Kerry bogs and Connemaras. I have 10 cheeky beautiful shetlands that are true to type and are shown inhand.


Its Bluebird not Bluebell! (LOL) I know that some of the Heavies are 'created' breeds but they have been around long enough to be classed as 'natives' now. Edinburgh show where they have a ridden Clydesdale Class - identify Clydesdales as a 'native breed'. Sure their history doesn't go back as far as some of our older native breeds but then if you go back far enough, the Shetland was developed from the Icelandic and Nordic horses (probably). I think 300years of breeding does make our heavies 'native' and I hope they keep going long after I am gone and no-one starts to muck about with the breed as it is.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Does a "Bashkir" Curly count as a native breed? Their origin is still unknown. I own one now, and have owned multiple others in the past.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Do you have a picture? I haven't heard of that one.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

PinkPonies said:


> I'm lucky enough to own a fell pony, who's currently out on loan to my friend. Despite being a proper native pony in lots of ways he has always lived in relative comfort with a nice warm stable to retreat to if it gets cold, so I'm not sure if he counts as a "proper" native pony.
> He is however 100% rock solid and dependable, with a wicked streak. He's far to clever for his own good like most natives and will take the mickey if you're not careful! I did a lot of endurance with him last year, he won the high distance native trophy in my local group. His great love though is hunting and cross country, but is currently living the life of riley being hacked out by my friend.
> Here he is:


I was taken up a dried up waterfall in Wales near Offers **** by a Welsh Mountain pony. I was then taken along a track at the side of a mountain which was only wide enough for the horse to put one hoof in front of the other. It was an 'Extreme Trek' and I had to wear brown jodphurs! That pony was the most surest footed horse I have ever ridden and I owe him my life! They are amazing horses and Fell ponies are just as amazing. They will take you anywhere!


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

Bluebird said:


> Its Bluebird not Bluebell! (LOL) I know that some of the Heavies are 'created' breeds but they have been around long enough to be classed as 'natives' now. Edinburgh show where they have a ridden Clydesdale Class - identify Clydesdales as a 'native breed'. Sure their history doesn't go back as far as some of our older native breeds but then if you go back far enough, the Shetland was developed from the Icelandic and Nordic horses (probably). I think 300years of breeding does make our heavies 'native' and I hope they keep going long after I am gone and no-one starts to muck about with the breed as it is.


Clydesdales aren't classed as natives - it's the ponies that are classed as natives. There is no 'native' classification at the Royal Highland Show either, there's only M&M which accounts for native ponies other than Highlands and Shetlands which have their own classes. Clydesdales can compete for the Sanderson Trophy, which is for the best Clydesdale, Highland, Eriskay or Shetland, but this doesn't classify them as a 'native', just as an "animal competing in one of the four Scottish horse or pony breed sections".


----------



## PinkPonies (Jan 4, 2010)

Bluebird said:


> I was taken up a dried up waterfall in Wales near Offers **** by a Welsh Mountain pony. I was then taken along a track at the side of a mountain which was only wide enough for the horse to put one hoof in front of the other. It was an 'Extreme Trek' and I had to wear brown jodphurs! That pony was the most surest footed horse I have ever ridden and I owe him my life! They are amazing horses and Fell ponies are just as amazing. They will take you anywhere!


That sounds like the trekking centre I worked at in the Black Mountains, the paths were very, very narrow but the ponies knew exactly where to put there feet. You were far safer on the back of a pony than you were walking up those mounatains.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

I know it is bluebird but it was stupid predicted text. The shetland pony is actually one of the oldest purest breeds in the world and there have been bones of the shetland which have dated back to the bronze age.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

I have two haflingers, but although an old breed with tracces back to the Middle Ages, the breed books only go back to 1874 (when the part arab was made the foundation stallion). So I regard them as a native type breed but a bit mucked about (but many breeds have the arab influence)


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

minstrel said:


> Clydesdales aren't classed as natives - it's the ponies that are classed as natives. There is no 'native' classification at the Royal Highland Show either, there's only M&M which accounts for native ponies other than Highlands and Shetlands which have their own classes. Clydesdales can compete for the Sanderson Trophy, which is for the best Clydesdale, Highland, Eriskay or Shetland, but this doesn't classify them as a 'native', just as an "animal competing in one of the four Scottish horse or pony breed sections".


We'll agree to disagree. 300 years of breeding in my own opinion makes them native...LOL


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

minstrel said:


> Clydesdales aren't classed as natives - it's the ponies that are classed as natives. There is no 'native' classification at the Royal Highland Show either, there's only M&M which accounts for native ponies other than Highlands and Shetlands which have their own classes. Clydesdales can compete for the Sanderson Trophy, which is for the best Clydesdale, Highland, Eriskay or Shetland, but this doesn't classify them as a 'native', just as an "animal competing in one of the four Scottish horse or pony breed sections".


I think Bluebird isn't using "native" in the UK showing sense but in the sense of a native breed to the country or rather an ancient "original type" breed as far as any modern breed can be


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

Clava said:


> I think Bluebird isn't using "native" in the UK showing sense but in the sense of a native breed to the country or rather an ancient "original type" breed as far as any modern breed can be


Spot on!


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

PinkPonies said:


> That sounds like the trekking centre I worked at in the Black Mountains, the paths were very, very narrow but the ponies knew exactly where to put there feet. You were far safer on the back of a pony than you were walking up those mounatains.


It was Llanthony.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

To me a native breed has to a) originate from that country and a) have adapted other the years to cope with the weather where they have originate and therefore be able to live in the wild there and survive, Like the shetlands have evolved shorter to cope with the weather up here and the fells have evolved to survive on the yorkshire fell ect. If a Clydesdale counted as a native breed because of how old that breed is then you are going to have to consider thoroughbreds a native breed to Britain as they have been bred since the 17th century thus making them older then the Clydesdale but never have you considered them a native breed. 
Ps Shetlands have never had any influence of the Icelandics in them they are related from Icelandics as Icelandics, Faeroese and Shetlands all have originated from the same ansestor


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

rbarlo32 said:


> I know it is bluebird but it was stupid predicted text. The shetland pony is actually one of the oldest purest breeds in the world and there have been bones of the shetland which have dated back to the bronze age.


Still can be linked to Icelandic and Nordic horses though. Britain and the Shetlands were all one land mass if you go back far enough. I am absolutely certain that one day, deep in the Cairngorms, they will discover cave paintings of Stoneage Heavy horses which look amazingly like Clydesdales. Trouble is, first I've got to get to the Cairngorms, find a cave then get my stoneage paints out...wonder if we can get away with a 'stoneage' Clydedale horseshoe too? Interested to here other thoughts on this brilliant idea....lol


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

*Remains of Stoneage Clydesdales Found in Cairngorms*



rbarlo32 said:


> I know it is bluebird but it was stupid predicted text. The shetland pony is actually one of the oldest purest breeds in the world and there have been bones of the shetland which have dated back to the bronze age.


Still can be linked to Icelandic and Nordic horses though. Britain and the Shetlands were all one land mass if you go back far enough. I am absolutely certain that one day, deep in the Cairngorms, they will discover cave paintings of Stoneage Heavy horses which look amazingly like Clydesdales. Trouble is, first I've got to get to the Cairngorms, find a cave then get my stoneage paints out...wonder if we can get away with a 'stoneage' Clydedale horseshoe too? Interested to here other thoughts on this brilliant idea....lol


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

The bone was carbon date therefore not a fake. Yes they are linked but then Shetlands and Thoroughbreds are links as Cambridge University has founds that the gene that makes thoroughbreds fast more then likely came from a shetland as they have the highest concentration of that gene then any other British breed and it was recorded that the thoroughbred bred originated from crossing native mares with a couple of imported Arab stallions.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

rbarlo32 said:


> To me a native breed has to a) originate from that country and a) have adapted other the years to cope with the weather where they have originate and therefore be able to live in the wild there and survive, Like the shetlands have evolved shorter to cope with the weather up here and the fells have evolved to survive on the yorkshire fell ect. If a Clydesdale counted as a native breed because of how old that breed is then you are going to have to consider thoroughbreds a native breed to Britain as they have been bred since the 17th century thus making them older then the Clydesdale but never have you considered them a native breed.
> Ps Shetlands have never had any influence of the Icelandics in them they are related from Icelandics as Icelandics, Faeroese and Shetlands all have originated from the same ansestor


And I am saying that my Clydedsales have adapted to their native environment very well. They grow thick, double coats to protect them from snow, wind, rain. They have adapted an amazingly 'on the point of starvation look' to ensure they get extra feed to fatten them up for winter such as horse treats, carrots, apples. They have developed a 'homing pigeon' instinct which allows them to find their stable each evening in the dark. They look adoringly cute so that humans go up to them and go 'awwwwww' and give them even more treats. Now if that isn't a native breed adapting to its environment, I don't know what is. Oh and here is a picture of my beautiful Clydesdale with his herd of Highland ponies in their natural environment in Scotland on a typical winters day in November.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

*Adapting to their natural environment*



rbarlo32 said:


> To me a native breed has to a) originate from that country and a) have adapted other the years to cope with the weather where they have originate and therefore be able to live in the wild there and survive, Like the shetlands have evolved shorter to cope with the weather up here and the fells have evolved to survive on the yorkshire fell ect. If a Clydesdale counted as a native breed because of how old that breed is then you are going to have to consider thoroughbreds a native breed to Britain as they have been bred since the 17th century thus making them older then the Clydesdale but never have you considered them a native breed.
> Ps Shetlands have never had any influence of the Icelandics in them they are related from Icelandics as Icelandics, Faeroese and Shetlands all have originated from the same ansestor


And I am saying that my Clydedsales have adapted to their native environment very well. They grow thick, double coats to protect them from snow, wind, rain. They have adapted an amazingly 'on the point of starvation look' to ensure they get extra feed to fatten them up for winter such as horse treats, carrots, apples. They have developed a 'homing pigeon' instinct which allows them to find their stable each evening in the dark. They look adoringly cute so that humans go up to them and go 'awwwwww' and give them even more treats. Now if that isn't a native breed adapting to its environment, I don't know what is. Oh and here is a picture of my beautiful Clydesdale with his herd of Highland ponies in their natural environment in Scotland on a typical winters day in November.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Clava said:


> I think Bluebird isn't using "native" in the UK showing sense but in the sense of a native breed to the country or rather an ancient "original type" breed as far as any modern breed can be


Interesting thread. I didn't know about the UK designation of "native."


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

boots said:


> Interesting thread. I didn't know about the UK designation of "native."


This describes them Introduction
and http://www.nativeponiesonline.co.uk/breedstandards.html


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

So your Clydes are like most horses. The Colorado-bred Arabs who lived at the ranch I kept my horses on when I lived in CO also grew a thick double coat and happily survived Colorado winters turned out 24/7 unrugged. That doesn't mean Arabs are "native" to the Western United States. 

My horse is a Shire-TB cross, "native" on both sides, and can't cope with the weather here in Scotland for toffee.


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

Clydesdales were bred or purpose, not adapted to environment - the Clyde valley isn't exactly a natural environment for a ton of horse, even three hundred years ago! And saying that any breed from a certain country is native to it means technically every breed is native to somewhere!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

By the way Bluebird just checked this up to make sure I was right, but before the tectonic plates split making Britain an island Shetland wasn't joined on to Britain, Mainland Britain was joined onto Europe and Shetland America, and Shetland lies on its own tectonic plate.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

thesilverspear said:


> So your Clydes are like most horses. The Colorado-bred Arabs who lived at the ranch I kept my horses on when I lived in CO also grew a thick double coat and happily survived Colorado winters turned out 24/7 unrugged. That doesn't mean Arabs are "native" to the Western United States.
> 
> My horse is a Shire-TB cross, "native" on both sides, and can't cope with the weather here in Scotland for toffee.


Well if he's adapted to his environment then he has become "native" has he not? LOL. I crossed both my NATIVE Clydedales with Homing Pigeons and Sniffer Dogs so that when I bring them in from the field, they are able to find their way 'home' by 'sniffing' out their food...LOL. 
In some circles, the USA does not have any 'native' breeds because horses had to be introduced ...erm...probably by the British. However, mention the word Mustang and people associate them with 'native horses' of the USA LOL. A bit like the very ancient Scottish Clydesdale some of whom can be seen in cave paintings in the Cairngorms....also introduced by the erm...British who in themselves are not native breeds or even a pure race.....and there goes another thread....LOL


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

rbarlo32 said:


> By the way Bluebird just checked this up to make sure I was right, but before the tectonic plates split making Britain an island Shetland wasn't joined on to Britain, Mainland Britain was joined onto Europe and Shetland America, and Shetland lies on its own tectonic plate.


LOL. Still can't wait to find those cave paintings in the Cairgorms of the ancient Clydesdale. Also, if you onto Google Earth, you will find that Shetland is only about an inch or so away from Britain. Time we built a tunnel or a bridge then the massive Clydedale migration which takes place in the Autumn each year means that the ancient Clydesdale can then integrate so much easier. LOL. I am ofcourse, just pulling your leg. Your ponies are simply stunning and I support you 100% in trying to keep the breed true. I am a member of the Rare Breed Society in the UK and I hate to see many of our native breeds on the endangered list. The Clydesdale is endangered along with the Shire, Suffolk Punch and 
are classed as 'native to Britain' which in that context is absolutely true.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

My 2 cents, I always class the native breeds as being Shetland, Highland, Fell, Dale, Exmoor, Dartmoor, and Welsh. New Forest ponies are not of a breed type, being that all sorts were turned out and run wild in the forest.

Then there are the traditional breeds, those bred for purpose breeds who came after the native ponies as we got more industrial, and became the juggernauts of their day, Clydes, Shires, Suffolk Punch, and the 'cars'of the time, Cleveland Bays, Hackneys etc.

Neither list is exhaustive or exclusive or possibly even right, but it is how I make the distinction:wink:


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

That inch or so is a 12 hour over night ferry crossing. I might not look like it on google maps but we are actually closer to Norway then Britain and there used to be a ferry from Shetland to Norway which doesn't run any more and it didn't take as long.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

rbarlo32 said:


> That inch or so is a 12 hour over night ferry crossing. I might not look like it on google maps but we are actually closer to Norway then Britain and there used to be a ferry from Shetland to Norway which doesn't run any more and it didn't take as long.


LOL, do the UK weather maps still insist on moving Shetland down off of Newcastle somewhere? They used to in the good old days.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> LOL, do the UK weather maps still insist on moving Shetland down off of Newcastle somewhere? They used to in the good old days.


Why aye! Shetland is just a few inches north of Newcastle (my native home). Same as when we were having problems in the Falkland Islands- everyone thought they were just a few inches off Shetland too! ROFL


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

rbarlo32 said:


> That inch or so is a 12 hour over night ferry crossing. I might not look like it on google maps but we are actually closer to Norway then Britain and there used to be a ferry from Shetland to Norway which doesn't run any more and it didn't take as long.


Aye I know Shetland very well. You live in a fantastic place although at times you probably don't think so when the wind is howling and the rain comes in horizontal. Spent many times on the island as well as the Orkneys. Rugged and beautiful and lived in waterproofs and wellies. Not to everyones taste though. There is a lot of Scandanavian influence there especailly in the knitting although the islanders like to think they influenced Scandanavia rather than the other way around. I was once seriously thinking of moving to Shetland or the Orkneys as a Nurse Practitioner. The move at that time was not right for us as the kids were settled in school and parents were getting elderly. Hubs and I are now in our 50s and although we live in the 'soft south' with our Clydes, like the horses we are hardened northern folk and still speak with the dialect. My beloved grandmother was Scottish and my husbands family were of the Sinclair clan, so we have very strong links. We are seriously thinking about moving back North. How far north we end up, depends on the land for our laddies, Patrick and Saxon as we want to get some more horses and are looking at Highlands.


----------



## PinkPonies (Jan 4, 2010)

Bluebird said:


> It was Llanthony.


 I was just up the valley at The Grange in Caep y Ffin 
Beautiful photos of your Clydies and Highlands by the way.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Bluebird said:


> We are seriously thinking about moving back North. How far north we end up, depends on the land for our laddies, Patrick and Saxon as we want to get some more horses and are looking at Highlands.


Don't overlook Dumfries in your search, we met so many nice people in that area.


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

I live in Aberdeenshire, right at the edge of the Highlands - its beautiful, love it here  it's the real home of Highland ponies here, you see some real crackers.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

If you are planning on moving with your Clydesdales Shetland would not be a good idea, Clydesdales as stated above don't do well up here,, though I would love to see our poor vets treating one we do not have an equine vet up here despite the number of ponies and horses. We only have 5 vets, one doesn't do farm animals or horses, one that is new though has her own horses so fingers crossed she will be good with them as we haven't had her yet, one fantastic vet that is getting much more experienced with horses, another that lacks confidence around them even though he grew up on one of the biggest studs on the island though is getting better even though he won't go near my stallion now and the other vet is one we will never use again unless of a dire emergency as he has messed my stallions eye up irreversibly by stitching it wrong even though he was sedated and wasn't moving. Oh and we just have a visiting farrier up every couple of months and they are not cheap, though there is a retired farrier that will sort a horse in emergencies but you have to go to them and we have the most expensive fuel in the country even though we have our own oil. However the land is cheap, very nice people on the whole with very close knit communities, one of the lowest crime rates in the country, we can't flood as it is mostly hills, spectacular views and wonderful wildlife. But most importantly with horses because of where we are and there is only one ferry of the island a day your horses can't be pinched. Some one let two of my boys out a couples of months ago and Prince vanished spent hours looking for him, all the horsie folks within a couple of miles searched for him and after a few more hours we called the police just in case and they got the ferry to search and sort of trailer that could be hiding a horse, luckly however my neighbour/friend found him he had jump as big pile of junk next to the road and go into another neighbours field and went up the hill poor fella was so scared in was the first time in ages he would be caught easily and walked well as he is only a yearling.

Though it is very nice up here so please don't be put off, if you do move up you have to get a shetland as the Shetland pony community is much less stuck up and two faced then the big horse community though it depends on the person.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

rbarlo32 said:


> If you are planning on moving with your Clydesdales Shetland would not be a good idea, Clydesdales as stated above don't do well up here,, though I would love to see our poor vets treating one we do not have an equine vet up here despite the number of ponies and horses. We only have 5 vets, one doesn't do farm animals or horses, one that is new though has her own horses so fingers crossed she will be good with them as we haven't had her yet, one fantastic vet that is getting much more experienced with horses, another that lacks confidence around them even though he grew up on one of the biggest studs on the island though is getting better even though he won't go near my stallion now and the other vet is one we will never use again unless of a dire emergency as he has messed my stallions eye up irreversibly by stitching it wrong even though he was sedated and wasn't moving. Oh and we just have a visiting farrier up every couple of months and they are not cheap, though there is a retired farrier that will sort a horse in emergencies but you have to go to them and we have the most expensive fuel in the country even though we have our own oil. However the land is cheap, very nice people on the whole with very close knit communities, one of the lowest crime rates in the country, we can't flood as it is mostly hills, spectacular views and wonderful wildlife. But most importantly with horses because of where we are and there is only one ferry of the island a day your horses can't be pinched. Some one let two of my boys out a couples of months ago and Prince vanished spent hours looking for him, all the horsie folks within a couple of miles searched for him and after a few more hours we called the police just in case and they got the ferry to search and sort of trailer that could be hiding a horse, luckly however my neighbour/friend found him he had jump as big pile of junk next to the road and go into another neighbours field and went up the hill poor fella was so scared in was the first time in ages he would be caught easily and walked well as he is only a yearling.
> 
> Though it is very nice up here so please don't be put off, if you do move up you have to get a shetland as the Shetland pony community is much less stuck up and two faced then the big horse community though it depends on the person.


Although I love Shetland, we won't be moving there. Mainly for the reasons you said around managing big heavy horses in that environment. We'll be staying either on the mainland or one of the Western Isles. It really is all about land, grazing and access...LOL


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

I'll have to share a picture of merry with you, she's a wee welshie who was bought from the welsh hills. She's super hardy and a right wee trouble maker!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

This is Merrylegs, we were told she was 7 or 8 when we got her, but it turns out she's 20 odd, she's super intelligent, super hardy and hates being caught, she's lives out 24/7 with no special feeding (as you can see she's pretty lardy)


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Whiskeynoo good on you not feeding her what see doesn't need, I really annoys me when people feed their over weight natives food they don't need. I have 3 Shetland that haven't had anything to eat but grass since April and they have been on very little grass at that and are still over weight, if I don't want one of my ponies to be an over weight lamanitic by August then they get next to nothing in winter and have to come out of winter slightly under weight where as they go into winter fat.

This is my poor stallion when I first got him October last year, after that he was on a very strict diet and is no a good weight though he is getting fed now as he is getting a joint supplement.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Merry had limited grazing for a while aswell. Her problem is she still seems to think she's living on the welsh hills so lives off her fat in winter, mery could probably find food and get fat in a bare feild! her coat is insane aswell she's like a small polar bear at the moment.
Wow his neck was huge! Do you have a recent picture? I bet he's happier carrying less weight. I love wee shetties, my first pony was a wee black Shetland called jasper


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

I have add a load of photos to this thread: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/my-new-stallion-arrived-yesterday-100221/page8/
You can have a look at my barn at my other 9 Shetlands.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

I looked and I'm gutted. There are no pics only frames with red crosses on them. Please post some more pics.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Here are the 11 Shetland we have owned, we sold Lorenzo in August and my homebred fell cross.

Bydance Picasso aka Casper









Napier of Belmont









Pund Gayle









Molly's Prince Charming (Chaps registered fell cross yearling who I think with roan out)









Kerry of Pinehoulland









Grindins Shooting Star









Gerratoun Eydis









Enrique of St Ninian aka Ricky









Brattibreck Dinky









Braebister Brootis









Belmont Lorenzo









Muness Mara









The Shetlands pedigrees
Enrique of St Ninian Shetland Pony
Muness Mara Shetland Pony
Gerratoun Eydis Shetland Pony
Kerry of Pinehoulland Shetland Pony
Bydance Picasso Shetland Pony
Grindins Shooting Star Shetland Pony
Brattibreck Dinky Shetland Pony
Belmont Lorenzo Shetland Pony
Pund Gayle Shetland Pony
Braebister Brootis Shetland Pony
Napier of Belmont Shetland Pony


----------



## Mercy (Nov 24, 2012)

That's a lot of ponies! Do you breed them?


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

We bred Prince, well we bought his dam in foal, we have this year run our first two mares with the stallion.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Could you pack and post this way please


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Omg that's got to be the cutest little herd ever!


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

I want one or two or 6...They are brilliant. Bet they can be a handful and a half though...LOL


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Bluebird they are all relatively well behaved.
Golden horse you can have him he is pure evil most of the time me and him have a mutual understanding to hate each other as every time I try to catch him he tries to kick no matter how many times he gets told of for it but then other times he is a little teddy bear. You with have to pay shipping though


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Counts pennies, counts again, well if you could get him here for $5 I'll take him off of your hands:wink:


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Counts pennies, counts again, well if you could get him here for $5 I'll take him off of your hands:wink:


You know one of the sad things in the UK? There are some horses and ponies go up for sale for what we term 'meat money' (don't go there). I have known some mini ponies get sold for 50pence (around 60cents??) It is heart breaking and when I get my farm, one of the things its going to be used for is holding unit for RSPCA and WHW rescue horses and ponies. Anyway, lets keep it light. Those Shetlands are simply to die for and I know where I am going to buy my ponies - especially as Shetland is only an inch away fromt eh UK on Google earth! XXXXXXXHUGSXXXXXXX


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Why thank you, imo Shetlands are the best breed in the world but have such a bad reputations. When I when to the Lerwick Shetland pony auction in October it was really hard just to come back with the two. We only went to get a cheap friend for Ricky but as no one else bid on him we ended up buying him for a lot more then we went that willing to pay. Well Dinky I was too attached too as I had tamed he down from Wild to show ready in a month so we got her for £63. Though there was quality ponies selling for £5 we just don't have the land or the money to keep any more this winter after Ricky's bad year.

Goldenhorse I will send him in a big card board box with air holes in, you can have him for nothing if you pay shipping and don't tell my brother I sent him to Canada.

Bluebird did you know I have just read on the internet that Shetland in the same distance north and Anchorage Alaska and St Petersburg Russia, though we look slightly further north on google maps. I have to very much thank the gulf stream that we are not a frozen tundra half the year. BTW you can come and visit my odd bob heard next time you are in Shetland if you wish.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

rbarlo32 said:


> Why thank you, imo Shetlands are the best breed in the world but have such a bad reputations. When I when to the Lerwick Shetland pony auction in October it was really hard just to come back with the two. We only went to get a cheap friend for Ricky but as no one else bid on him we ended up buying him for a lot more then we went that willing to pay. Well Dinky I was too attached too as I had tamed he down from Wild to show ready in a month so we got her for £63. Though there was quality ponies selling for £5 we just don't have the land or the money to keep any more this winter after Ricky's bad year.
> 
> Goldenhorse I will send him in a big card board box with air holes in, you can have him for nothing if you pay shipping and don't tell my brother I sent him to Canada.
> 
> Bluebird did you know I have just read on the internet that Shetland in the same distance north and Anchorage Alaska and St Petersburg Russia, though we look slightly further north on google maps. I have to very much thank the gulf stream that we are not a frozen tundra half the year. BTW you can come and visit my odd bob heard next time you are in Shetland if you wish.


[Blows a kiss all the way to Shetland] I'm definitely going to buy one of your ponies when we get 'hame' and I don't mind the 'shipping costs. I use Eric Gillies for all my horse transport. They are just about the best and they're Scottish!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

rbarlo32 said:


> Goldenhorse I will send him in a big card board box with air holes in, you can have him for nothing if you pay shipping and don't tell my brother I sent him to Canada.


That will work, he will probably love it here:wink:


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

He might actually loose weight in Canada as it is colder, even when I starve him all winter he is fat by the end of it so he will cost nothing to feed.

Eric gillies is fab, We got Molly up from yorkshire using them and we sent a Shetland to Bedfordshire via them they travel like race horse royalty and people complain it is expensive but imo there are worth every penny more.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

rbarlo32 said:


> He might actually loose weight in Canada as it is colder, even when I starve him all winter he is fat by the end of it so he will cost nothing to feed.
> 
> Eric gillies is fab, We got Molly up from yorkshire using them and we sent a Shetland to Bedfordshire via them they travel like race horse royalty and people complain it is expensive but imo there are worth every penny more.


Gillies brought my first Clydesdale all the way down to Surrey from the Highlands of Scotland. Brough my baby Clyde over via the sea from Ireland. Both horses were in superb condition, really well treated and I wouldn' t use anyone else now. Worth every penny!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

rbarlo32 said:


> He might actually loose weight in Canada as it is colder


I bet he wouldn't, even though we are already in January temps, today's HIGH temp is -13*C and the windchill is making it feel like -23*C out there, he would be far more comfortable in that fur coat than he is at 5*C with a good old fashioned on shore breeze ( for anyone who does not live on a Scottish Island that means blowing best part of a gale) with that horizontal rain, that can't be bothered to turn into sleet or snow, but is as cold as. Brrrr makes me cold just to think of it


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Luckily today feeding everyone tonight when feeding everyone it was 0.5oC with very little wind and no rain so it is a lovely day today.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Golden Horse we are lucky to not get much bellow -3ish in winter. Keep warm can't imagine it getting that cold here. But if you could send us some snow instead of rain it would be much appreciated then I would just be stranded out here rather then wading through mud.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

rbarlo32 said:


> Golden Horse we are lucky to not get much bellow -3ish in winter. Keep warm can't imagine it getting that cold here. But if you could send us some snow instead of rain it would be much appreciated then I would just be stranded out here rather then wading through mud.


Don't talk to me about mud! We are knee deep over here on the Surrey Chalk Downs (you'd think it would drain). We are also sited in an Artesian basin (or is it well) anyway, overnight temperatures can get down to -15C on really cold nights. Apparently it is a fluke of nature. It does mean that my fully coated Clydes in their open stables have to be rugged at night at times.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Don't know what temp it is at night but it is freezing.
Shetland Climate | Visit.Shetland.org


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

rbarlo32 said:


> Don't know what temp it is at night but it is freezing.
> Shetland Climate | Visit.Shetland.org


I think as a member of this forum, you now have a duty to go our tonight and record the temperature so you can repost. We're all nosey and you have us wondering now...lol


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

No thanks, lets just say it is cold enough to shiver in a thick jumper and my duvet .


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

I just bought a Norwegian Fjord 

(if he counts lol)


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

I love Fjords. Bluebird I just looked outside and everything has frozen, so I would say easily bellow 0oC.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Bluebird said:


> I think as a member of this forum, you now have a duty to go our tonight and record the temperature so you can repost. We're all nosey and you have us wondering now...lol


Yup I agree.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

The only thermometer is in the car and it is almost 20 past midnight you will all have to wait till tomorrow.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

rbarlo32 said:


> The only thermometer is in the car and it is almost 20 past midnight you will all have to wait till tomorrow.


Huh. What happened to hardened northern folk? Big disappointment. So much depended on knowing the overnight temperature in Shetland....Don't know how I'm going to get through the day....ROFL HUGS


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

I am a soft southerner we moved up here from Lancashire 6 years ago. The temp at 8.30 this morning was exactly 0, I will check tonight if I remember.


----------



## Katiepie123 (Sep 16, 2012)

We have a Kaimanawa, if that counts  they're New Zealand's native wild horses.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

Katiepie123 said:


> We have a Kaimanawa, if that counts  they're New Zealand's native wild horses.


You have got to post a photo. Never heard of these before but can't wait to see one!


----------



## Katiepie123 (Sep 16, 2012)

Her name is tussock  Not what I'd call beautiful, but shes pretty **** cute! She came from a wild muster when she was around 3.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

Have to disagree with you. She IS beautiful!


----------



## Katiepie123 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thankyou  most people don't think so! Shes a good little pony though


----------



## Mercy (Nov 24, 2012)

How tall is she?


----------



## Katiepie123 (Sep 16, 2012)

Shes around 13.2hh


----------



## Mercy (Nov 24, 2012)

Aww, ponies are cute, but I'm so tall that I look silly on anything under 14-15 hands!


----------



## Katiepie123 (Sep 16, 2012)

Haha i used to ride her, but my younger sister does now, even though shes taller than me! But Tussocks pretty solid sturdy so you don't feel very big on her


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Bluebird how are you guys coping with the storm, lovely 90 mile per hour and up winds up here with horizontal rain and hail the other day. Today was a bit erey with not wind and no rain which for up here is strange. Ponies coped fine like always. On facebook though I have been told off for keeping the ponies in mud when it is just the bottom of the field by the fence that is muddy and with 7 ponies in there and two being big horses and the Shetland weather can't really expect other wise and it don't got passed their fetlocks most of it, plus it is just at the gate and the fence line they get fed at.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

rbarlo32 said:


> Bluebird how are you guys coping with the storm, lovely 90 mile per hour and up winds up here with horizontal rain and hail the other day. Today was a bit erey with not wind and no rain which for up here is strange. Ponies coped fine like always. On facebook though I have been told off for keeping the ponies in mud when it is just the bottom of the field by the fence that is muddy and with 7 ponies in there and two being big horses and the Shetland weather can't really expect other wise and it don't got passed their fetlocks most of it, plus it is just at the gate and the fence line they get fed at.


We had floods! The water company decided to come and sort out the flooding at 5 minutes past midnight. This included using a pneumatic drill, heavy plant and a steam roller. The work continued until 5am...I managed to get up to the stables as I wear extra long wellies. I cannot believe you had NO WIND in Shetland. That is creepy.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Maybe a very gentle breeze but that doesn't count. I am very glad where I live can't flood, however the field turn into giant puddles. Doesn't sound so fun hope everything is all right.

I may have spoilt the reputation of natives being tough and hardy see my spoilt lot: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-grooming/rugging-blanketing-146860/#post1802103


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry I haven't been on for a while we have had on internet.
Typical shetland weather as always not as bad as last christmas but still. For the last 3/4 day we have had 80 to 90 mile an hour winds with horrizontal snow, sleat and rain.
Shetland News | Every little helps, says Tesco [6100]
Because the ferry has not been running all the shops where empty of basically everything so tesco has to hire a cargo plane that can fly in the winds we where getting to bring up food as only the ferry can do such a job and they hadn't sailed for over a week strikes and bad weather you see. And the airplanes were grounded tough they can't take cargo. So this ex army plane it was and it got stuck in shetland anyway. So a fun week it has not been and the Shetland ponies are not coping well with it either even though they have really thick winter coats.

Oh well

_*MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE.*_


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

*Shetland Christmas*

I really feel for you!:-( Sounds like typical bad Shetland weather. We are complaining that our poor horses and us are knee deep in mud and the rain continues to pour causing flooding. Hasn't stopped supplies getting through. We have to wait for the snow before we get totally cut off. Thinking of you. Have a wonderful Christmas with lots of special blessings for you, your family and your lovely horses XX


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

The ferry has sailed last night so now tesco is stocked up so we are all good up here. Lots so wet and rain but nothing remotely like what you guys are getting south as we are lucky enough to be a very hilly island so only certain parts flood, nut today has been cold but good weather. My mum had bought all frozen veg for Christmas including sprout (blugh) but as soon as the boat got in she bought everything fresh. Snow tell me about it, the council has cut back gritting and most roads near us don't get gritted luckily ours is a bus route so ours does for now.

Hope you all stay dry for Christmas.


----------



## Flora96 (Nov 27, 2012)

Well in my time I've had a few highlands and in my opinion nothing beats A good one! For me a highland can be one of the most trusting and genuine ponies there are. My last was the perfect pony, we had great fun pushing our limits of dressage, jumping and even doing the odd xc. Unfortunatly I have grown out of her in terms of ability as in the long run she is jus a highland but we did more together than I ever thought we could and I thank it all to the bond we had and the trust we put into each other from the word go. While I have definately me a few complete opposites of this breed i think highlands can be overlooked and forgotten as a fantastic horses for improving riders! I still enjoy the odd ride with my old horse and every time I do it reminds of just how much we learnt together!


----------

